
Hack: A typeface designed for source code - erickhill
http://sourcefoundry.org/hack
======
dogas
Hack _is_ DejaVu sans mono. Below is a gif I took switching between DejaVu
sans mono and Hack. Aside from line height I fail to see the difference.

[http://gfycat.com/SomberUnitedGermanshepherd](http://gfycat.com/SomberUnitedGermanshepherd)

~~~
onosendai
They do acknowledge the source of the font:

"Hack has deep roots in the libre, open source typeface community and includes
the contributions of the Bitstream Vera & DejaVu projects."

It's a bit disingenuous though. I'd call Hack a straight copy of Deja Vu Sans
Mono, with a few very minor tweaks. On Linux using the TTF fonts I can't even
see a difference in line height:

[http://i.imgur.com/wxTr0at.png](http://i.imgur.com/wxTr0at.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/OO1bJFE.png](http://i.imgur.com/OO1bJFE.png)

The only glyphs I can tell which are slightly different are 'i', '0' and '_'.

~~~
okamiueru
Adjusted and combined your examples to a gif. The one with the red square is
the Hack font.

[http://i.imgur.com/8SqL6mT.gif](http://i.imgur.com/8SqL6mT.gif)

Aside from '_', 'i', '0', many of the changes are so minuscule that it feels
more like a change for the sake of change. Some however are nice, like the
parenthesis placement, cleaner 'r'.

One thing I really don't like is the change to a serif-style comma. They've
probably argued that it improves readability, and prefer that over typeface
consistency.

They should emphasize more the previous work they are using, otherwise they
might come across as ... hacks.

I'll probably stick with inconsolata though. But good job, nonetheless.

~~~
newscracker
> Some however are nice, like the parenthesis placement

I see the parentheses as problematic on their own. When I read the functions
that don't have any arguments, it looks like they have one space character
_within_ the parentheses!

------
bitwize
No one has yet mentioned the ultimate hacker font -- Glass Tty VT220:

[http://christfollower.me/misc/glasstty/](http://christfollower.me/misc/glasstty/)

Then there's UW ttyp0 for those who still prefer their fonts bit-mapped:

[http://people.mpi-inf.mpg.de/~uwe/misc/uw-ttyp0/](http://people.mpi-
inf.mpg.de/~uwe/misc/uw-ttyp0/)

And UniVGA, an emulation of the VGA font that provides much of Unicode (useful
for a little Turbo Pascal nostalgia trip with an appropriate color theme, or
the FPC IDE):

[http://www.inp.nsk.su/~bolkhov/files/fonts/univga/](http://www.inp.nsk.su/~bolkhov/files/fonts/univga/)

~~~
iso8859-1
ttyp0 is way better than Terminus, which is so popular among Linux/Unix
people. But if the world ever goes HiDPI, I guess bit-mapped fonts will die
out.

~~~
otabdeveloper1
> But if the world ever goes HiDPI, I guess bit-mapped fonts will die out.

No, it's the other way around. Anti-aliasing is a hack to make low-res
displays slightly more palatable. Once the resolution gets good enough,
there's no point in anti-aliasing your fonts anymore, and bitmaps start making
a lot more sense.

~~~
iso-8859-1
How is anti-aliasing related? I was thinking about rasters: if you don't have
many pixels, you need to use every single one the best possible way, so you
manually layout every single pixel. If I have a ton, I can draw any vector
glyph and I would not need to micro-manage the pixels. Can you elaborate or
give me a link?

~~~
bitwize
It takes far less cpu time to draw a bitmap than to draw a vector shape. An
in-between solution is to pre-render vector shapes into bitmaps for later use;
this is what METAFONT does.

------
klausa
I'm slightly surprised that almost nobody here uses Menlo or Monaco, even
though several screenshots in the thread are clearly made on OS X.

I'm curious why that's the case. Do people generally dislike the system-
provided fonts or are the alternatives considered "better"?

~~~
tambourine_man
Monaco 10 is the only true code font :) That is, until I get myself a retina
Mac, of course.

Then I'll use an undecided vector font and the last remaining piece of
resistance from classic Mac will be gone.

~~~
sjackso
So true! The only thing I _dislike_ about my retina Mac is that Monaco 10 no
longer looks right.

~~~
themartorana
I moved to Inconsolata (with subpixel font smoothing):

[https://discuss.atom.io/t/why-is-the-text-display-
inferior-t...](https://discuss.atom.io/t/why-is-the-text-display-inferior-to-
sublime-3/11106)

------
bberrry
I desperately want to find a new code font to love but I always return to
Consolas.

~~~
ajford
Have you tried Source Code Pro ([http://adobe-fonts.github.io/source-code-
pro/](http://adobe-fonts.github.io/source-code-pro/))? It's my go-to now when
it comes to monospace fonts. I keep it installed on all my systems, right
along side my dotfiles.

~~~
Demiurge
Mine too, especially for the light version for non-retina OSX!

~~~
ajford
I'm particularly fond of semi-bold. I find light is too narrow for my vision
and taste. After a while of using the light version, it starts to blur
together, but semibold works well. But my wife uses light and regular on her
high DPI Lenovo.

~~~
Demiurge
Well, I'm glad there are these variations for peoples preferences, I wish
multiple font wights was a more common option.

------
pluma
Since everyone's mentioning their favourite code fonts -- any love for Ubuntu
Mono? I know it's not trendy to like the OS default as a non-Apple user but I
find myself always coming back to it when I see it in comparisons.

~~~
dvirsky
From what I can gather this font is almost identical to Ubuntu Mono.

~~~
tedunangst
The 1Il are a little more distinguished in Ubuntu. Also, look closer at the
stem of n and u. Ubuntu is also weighted heavier I think.

------
FranOntanaya
I use Hasklig, even though on a different language. I love having ligatures
for common symbols. I should pick up fontforge again and adapt it to PHP

[https://github.com/i-tu/Hasklig/](https://github.com/i-tu/Hasklig/)

~~~
hieronymusN
The use of ligatures in Hasklig is very intriguing. Would really like to see
more work in this vein. Could see benefits to Clojure (arrows) and even => in
JavaScript.

EDIT: Looks like FiraCode has ligatures too
[https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode](https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode)

~~~
niccaluim
Oh my yes, this is very nice indeed. Probably the first real advancement I've
seen in programming fonts in decades.

~~~
e12e
Hm. I was hoping maybe neovim (being, in some sense - "new" vim) might have
fixed this -- apparently not (yet) -- looks like it's still modelled too
closely on vim (not that that's a surprise, or all bad -- I suppose it was too
much to hope for that _this_ kind of design errors would be (easier to)
fix(ed) this early:

[https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/1408](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/1408)

Proper font handling is actually one of the few things that I find troubling
with these "old" __nix tools.

The combination of nice font handling and otherwise being lightweight (and
working fine without any borders, which makes sense when paired with xmonad
for a window manager) was one of the reasons I moved to Sakura:

[http://www.pleyades.net/david/projects/sakura](http://www.pleyades.net/david/projects/sakura)

(Not on my Linux box atm - so unable to test if ligatures actually work -- but
either way it would appear vim does a little too much -- so even if the
terminal handles ligatures, vim will not. Time to upgrade to _ed_! ;-)

I wonder if kakoune[1] supports ligatures in a capabable terminal? I'm
guessing not, but have yet to try.

Also, I just discovered that AbiWord actually have a setting to get vi(m)
keybindings -- not that I'd suggest moving from vim to abiword for editing
code...:

[http://www.abisource.com/wiki/Keyboard_bindings](http://www.abisource.com/wiki/Keyboard_bindings)

Based on the issue[2] for Emacs support, it looks like the general "easy"
approach is monkey-patching from two-symbols to unicode ligatures and back on
the fly. Such an approach would probably work with vim too -- it'd probably be
just as well to handle that bit via a pre/post processor -- and just type in
the combined symbols directly in vim (eg: iab >= ≥ to insert the symbol for
"greather-then" rather than >= -- and then just deal with editing that as a
single symbol. You'd need to run the source through a transformation to change
all occurrences back -- for most langauges -- so I'm not sure if it's really a
good idea. But seems simpler if you just want ligatures, and there's a unicode
glyph that matches the ligatures you want.

Ahem, well -- from the Haskling site: "Some Haskellers have resorted to
Unicode symbols (⇒, ← etc.), which are valid in the ghc. However they are one-
character-wide and therefore eye-strainingly small. Furthermore, when
displayed as substitutes to the underlying multi-character representation, as
vim2hs does, the characters go out of alignment."

So then again, maybe not. I suppose we just have to wait for the next display
server tech to reinvent display PostScript along with a friendly API ...

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9764028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9764028)

[2] See gist linked from issue:
[https://github.com/i-tu/Hasklig/issues/10](https://github.com/i-tu/Hasklig/issues/10)

------
doodpants
When using a text editor or IDE that does not allow the user to adjust the
line spacing (aka "leading"), my choice of programming font for the last 1.5
decades has been Lucida Console. It has tighter line spacing than any other
monospaced font I've seen, thus displaying more lines of code within a window
of a given height. Every time I hear about a new font designed for source
code, I try it out, and am consistently disappointed at how far apart the
lines are spaced. I haven't tried Hack, but looking at the screen shot it
seems no better than other fonts in this regard.

Font designers never seem to consider tight line spacing as a potential
selling point, and that makes me sad. :-( In fact, _wider_ line spacing is
sometimes touted as an advantage, for readability.

~~~
LesZedCB
That is a customizable option in Sublime Text, which is my primary editor.

------
teamhappy
Comparison with Fira Mono at 12px:
[http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/140470](http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/140470)

I'll stick with Fira.

~~~
timdorr
Here's the same with Source Code Pro:
[http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/140474](http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/140474)

I'm liking the asterisk and kerning in general. It's taller, so it feels a
little more cramped between lines. That might be a dealbreaker for some.

~~~
MengerSponge
I think you've made a mistake. The a glyph in your demo doesn't look like the
glyph in the Github repository...

------
rwinn
Another coding font worth mentioning is Anonymous Pro

[http://www.marksimonson.com/fonts/view/anonymous-
pro](http://www.marksimonson.com/fonts/view/anonymous-pro)

------
falsedan
I've use the same page[0] for the last 4 years to decide on which font to use
for coding on new machines. I see Hack has been recently added!

[0] [http://www.slant.co/topics/67/~what-are-the-best-
programming...](http://www.slant.co/topics/67/~what-are-the-best-programming-
fonts)

------
unfamiliar
Why does source code have to be shown in fixed width? I've been using non-
fixed width fonts for about a year now and I find it much nicer on the eyes.
The only downside I've found is that sometimes things don't line up quite as
nicely, which is purely cosmetic.

~~~
DasIch
Most people consider that anything but cosmetic.

~~~
jeffreyrogers
Well the indented parts will always line up correctly (since all they have
before them are spaces or tabs), the only problem is if you use spaces for
alignment after you've already typed some text.

~~~
jonhohle
the one true argument alignment style™ does not work (well _) with variable
width fonts:

    
    
        retval = select(readFDCount,
                        &readFDs,
                        NULL,
                        NULL,
                        &timeout);
    

or:

    
    
        d = [NSDictionary initWithObjects: objects
                                  forKeys: keys
                                    count: count];
    

_ added

~~~
chrismorgan
The first would be easy to simulate semantically, treating the leading
whitespace as a flexible tab stop and thus replacing all the leading spaces
with a space of the appropriate width (basically, the editor would replace the
leading spaces with `retval = select(` with opacity 0).

The second would be more difficult to handle, but so long as you know what to
look for to indicate the style is being done it could be handled perfectly
intelligently. It’s not the simplest thing, but it’s perfectly feasible.

Basically, variable width fonts can become fine so long as you also have
semantic understanding of what is being achieved with whitespace. The use of
monospace fonts is a cop-out, pure laziness. [Yes, I am deliberately stating
this more strongly than I believe. It’s an understandable laziness, as the
problem is _hard_ and the industry and tooling all backs monospace, but it
_is_ laziness.]

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Elasti-tabs can handle the first case, though I don't really see why you would
want to bother. The second case...I don't think is reasonable.

------
alexggordon
I've been using Anonymous Pro[0] for as long as I've known about it. I think I
think Anonymous slightly more than Hack. On a different note, while this might
sound like a silly gripe, I really don't like the "r"s in Hack. They seem off.

[0] [http://www.marksimonson.com/fonts/view/anonymous-
pro](http://www.marksimonson.com/fonts/view/anonymous-pro)

------
Aardwolf
Looks good, but the font of the webpage itself could use some improvement.

[http://i.imgur.com/UEkkBAc.png](http://i.imgur.com/UEkkBAc.png)

Why do w, x, v, y look darker than the other letters there? Why are the S, z
and g missing part in the center?

------
hharnisch
I still like Source Code Pro better (yes it's free too)
[https://github.com/adobe-fonts/source-code-pro](https://github.com/adobe-
fonts/source-code-pro)

~~~
jack9
Example:

[https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Source+Code+Pro](https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Source+Code+Pro)

Ew.

------
auganov
Pragmatapro is my fav
[http://www.fsd.it/fonts/pragmatapro.htm](http://www.fsd.it/fonts/pragmatapro.htm)
(since everyone is posting theirs).

~~~
repairmanJack
Seconded. Bought it ten years ago/ never looked back. And Fabrizio (the
author) has been pumping out improved versions to all registered users about
annually - just shows up in my inbox.

------
sagichmal
Nice. Reminds me of
[http://input.fontbureau.com](http://input.fontbureau.com), a little bit
softer.

~~~
gnuvince
I just found Input yesterday, and I really like it. Hack doesn't come out well
in Emacs (letters are way too spaced), so I'll stick with Input.

------
s9w
Hack and others compared:
[http://s9w.github.io/font_compare/](http://s9w.github.io/font_compare/)

------
dennist
I hate it when sites like this change the normal scrolling behaviour. I use
the trackpad on my MBP and on sites like this scrolling accelerates too
quickly and gestures like going back don't work in chrome.

~~~
juhq
This. Why do people think that changing default behaviour is ok? Hijacking
scrolling always bothers me, for now I can't even read the content because of
the scrolling being too annoying.

Maybe I should write a browser extension to remove scrolling hijacking.

------
rkuska
As a python developer I use only fonts which inserts tiny space between two
and more following underscores.

See in __call__ method
[http://sourcefoundry.org/hack/assets/img/mockup/python-
sourc...](http://sourcefoundry.org/hack/assets/img/mockup/python-source-
specimen.png)

------
be5invis
Well, Hack and many other fonts like SCP is a bit too wide for Asians, since
they may mix source code with 文字 like this. That's why I made Iosevka [1].
[1]: [http://be5invis.github.io/Iosevka/](http://be5invis.github.io/Iosevka/)

~~~
bitserf
Thank you for this, I really, really like the compactness of it.

Not surprised to see Pragmata as an inspiration, I bought that font a few
years ago when it was around US$100, and I still love it today, I probably use
it 80% of the time :)

------
blt
Now that I have a 4k monitor, I notice how unrefined the shapes of most
programming fonts are. Of course this is on purpose and the right choice for
typical resolutions, but it would be cool if someone designed a bit more
elegant monospace font for 4k displays.

~~~
jpolitz
One suggestion is Triplicate
([http://practicaltypography.com/triplicate.html](http://practicaltypography.com/triplicate.html)),
which looks _awesome_ at high resolutions.

~~~
pimlottc
Oddly enough, that site does not seem to allow deep links, even to a sales
page.

~~~
jpolitz
I contacted the site's author, the link should work now.

------
xj9
Anyone use Hermit[1]?

[1]: [https://pcaro.es/p/hermit/](https://pcaro.es/p/hermit/)

------
tmycnw
6-7 years ago I bought the Essential version of the PragmataPro font
([http://www.fsd.it/fonts/pragmatapro.htm](http://www.fsd.it/fonts/pragmatapro.htm)).
And although in the intervening years I have tried dozens of other fonts, I
have always come back to the PragmataPro. It is now available for 19 euros
(~$21). I bought the essential version for $70 back then.

I personally use it aliased. The font looks a little dense with anti-aliasing
on. But I never liked anti-aliasing anyway, especially on low-dpi screens.

------
meIias
For coding I highly recommend M+ 1mn, a lot of thought seems to have gone into
the design of this typeface.

[http://mplus-fonts.osdn.jp/](http://mplus-fonts.osdn.jp/)

------
tomelders
As with most typefaces, i fail to see how this is better than Comic Sans.

~~~
puranjay
You haven't reached peak typography hipster status if you haven't sent out a
resume in comic sans

------
CharlesMerriam2
We see another pushing of 'the great programming font' from time to time. But
rarely see innovations like special glyphs from multi-character tokens, +=,
++, /*. We see the same, boring, single rendering glyphs for parenthesis and
brackets without regard to the depth level of parenthesis. You would think a
more savvy font designer could do something eliding color and font rendering
to produce a font the would help quickly understand code.

~~~
okbake
Have you see FiraCode?
[https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode](https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode)

I find the idea interesting and would love to see more in this direction. It
especially makes sense for languages with more obscure operators that are
mimicking traditionally handwritten mathematical symbols.

That being said, I tried using FiraCode for a week and switched back. Some of
the conventional common operators have become so ubiquitous and second nature
to me that its difficult to adjust (especially the comparison operators). I'm
still looking forward to more extended ligature fonts though.

------
obilgic
[https://github.com/nathco/office-code-pro](https://github.com/nathco/office-
code-pro)

------
Gikoskos
I've never thought about fonts in coding environments before; you guys must be
very experienced if you're thinking of stuff like that.

This is what my editor(Kate) looks like, is this a good font or a bad font?
[http://i.imgur.com/QtP1csu.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/QtP1csu.jpg)

~~~
zxcvcxz
Your font is fine. Use whatever you like. Main thing I look for is fonts that
differentiate between things like 0Oo and lI1. I prefer open source fonts too.
Just don't use a non-monospaced font.

~~~
niccaluim
In my day we wrote Pascal in 9-point Geneva and we liked it! ;)

~~~
quicksilver03
In THINK Pascal? In all those years I've never found another IDE that was as
productive as this gem.

~~~
niccaluim
Yes! And same--the THINK IDEs spoiled me.

------
i336_
Since everyone's mentioning their favourite fonts...

Some time ago I discovered the IBM OS/2 VIO (console/terminal/monospace) font
converted to PCF for use with X11.

A screenshot and an archive can be found here:
[http://www.karasik.eu.org/fonts/](http://www.karasik.eu.org/fonts/)

I haven't used this resource, which has (aparently) the same font data
converted to BDF: [https://github.com/dk/ibm-vio-
os2-fonts](https://github.com/dk/ibm-vio-os2-fonts)

I'm on a spare (unconfigured) PC at the moment since my main systems were
taken down for abrupt maintenance, but it's currently the default font I use
in my terminals, text editor, etc. It looks a LOT softer than Fixed (the
default X11 font)!

------
Shengbo
I recently switched to Roboto Mono Light and I love it so far. Looks really
clean on retina screens.

~~~
3zzy
Me too. I used Consolas, but I absolutely love Roboto Mono now.

------
andmarios
Nice font. I really appreciate that it supports non-latin alphabets. Even
though it seems that these alphabets come from the original font (deja vu
maybe?) and hasn't been much worked on, it still is extremely useful!

Some critic:

The small i seems a bit funny to me. It is like a greek iota (ι) with a dot on
top. Also it is a bit tall font. Whilst that makes text/code more readable, on
the same time it let you see less lines on your terminal. My main mono font
(Liberation Mono), lets me see comfortably 51 lines in a full screen terminal
on a 15.6" laptop. Hack font only shows 45 lines (11% less code :p) at an
equally acceptable size.

------
disposablehero
Just a bit of feedback (bias: I'm used to Monaco for Powerline)

The lowercase 'a' is much better than Monaco.

The tilde and lowercase 't' seem harder to see than Monaco.

People see characters differently, so some things which make it harder to see
for some are easier for others.

Make one want a website which generates a custom font based on each person
choosing the most visible variant of each glyph.

Hack:
[http://screencast.com/t/nnGD3Wm1M7Z5](http://screencast.com/t/nnGD3Wm1M7Z5)

Monaco:
[http://screencast.com/t/65hJcI43XT7](http://screencast.com/t/65hJcI43XT7)

------
ivan_burazin
This started quite a conversation, looking at the stats in Codeanywhere it
seems at a first glance that Inconsolata is the most used (although true this
is the default font). Will do a detailed analysis and report my findings :)

------
kbd
I've been using Proggy Tiny for literally over a decade, I wonder if there's
any font that can beat it for me.

Does anyone know of an easy way to compare two typefaces and see how they look
when rendering source code?

~~~
durdn
As mentioned earlier in the thread:
[http://s9w.github.io/font_compare/](http://s9w.github.io/font_compare/)

~~~
kbd
Thanks, I've seen that before, but it doesn't list Proggy Tiny, and just shows
the characters in the font in a line and not how they'd appear in source code.
It's hard to discern things like line height, compare the fonts at equivalent
sizes, or see how they'd actually look in source code.

It also has anti-aliasing enabled on fonts that support it, which I personally
hate. Proggy Tiny is designed to be pixel perfect at small sizes. MonteCarlo
looked similar to Proggy Tiny, but when I typed MonteCarlo's example[1] into
my editor and compared to Proggy Tiny[2] I really disliked it. That shows why
you really need to see it with real source code in an editor at the same size.

Thanks for the link though, it's a good resource to see some of what's
available!

[1] [http://www.bok.net/MonteCarlo/java-
example.html](http://www.bok.net/MonteCarlo/java-example.html)

[2] [http://imgur.com/no8txTq](http://imgur.com/no8txTq)

Edit: totally didn't notice it has a compare mode, and that you can change
sizes and turn anti-aliasing off. This thing is sweet!

------
totony
If you're looking for a programming font, you might like this old relic:
[http://www.bok.net/MonteCarlo/](http://www.bok.net/MonteCarlo/)

------
ksrm
Fantasque Sans Mono is my font of choice:
[https://github.com/belluzj/fantasque-
sans](https://github.com/belluzj/fantasque-sans)

------
white-flame
This font does not work well at all in small font sizes, at least in Emacs.
(ttf, linux mint, no font hinting)

At 4 & 5 point font sizes, there is a TON of whitespace around each character,
destroying the text density and visible flow. Though it might be an Emacs
rendering quirk as it never quite appears exactly the same as system fonts
otherwise.

Liberation Mono is still works the best for me at those font sizes, still
being legible and leaving enough pixels varying between similar characters to
distinguish them.

------
Kequc
On OSX put the ttf's into your ~/Library/Fonts directory. I've switched, Atom
looks subtly different, but I'm surprisingly comfortable with it. Looks good.

~~~
Watabou
You just have to double click the ttf files (or select them all and double
click one of them) and it will install. Don't need to move them manually.

------
kozukumi
While on the subject of fonts could an expert answer a question for me - on
Windows (10 if it matters) should I install the ttf or the otf font? Is there
a difference?

~~~
okanesen
This should hopefully answer your question:
[http://superuser.com/questions/96390/difference-between-
otf-...](http://superuser.com/questions/96390/difference-between-otf-open-
type-or-ttf-true-type-font-formats/96399#96399)

------
ufo
I found the glyph for zero really ugly and attention grabbing

~~~
coldtea
That's the idea, it should draw attention that it's not capital "o". Ugly
though, it's not.

------
ramgorur
I like luculent, it's quite thin and you can stuff lots of texts in a small
terminal, very useful if your laptop is small, and underscore is also thick.

~~~
i336_
-> [http://eastfarthing.com/luculent/](http://eastfarthing.com/luculent/)

------
ninjakeyboard
Probably an uninformed response, but this looks a lot like menlo to me. Edit:
People compare to DejaVu sans serif - which is almost identical to menlo as
well: [http://www.leancrew.com/all-this/2009/10/the-compleat-
menlov...](http://www.leancrew.com/all-this/2009/10/the-compleat-menlovera-
sans-comparison/)

------
k__
I'd like to use Fira Code ligatures on Atom, but they're buggy :\

At the moment I'm using Monoid, but it hasn't as much ligatures as Fira Code.

------
Paul_S
There already is a perfect font for coding - terminus. Not that choice is a
bad thing.

------
jfb
I like the typeface, but I wish Hack had other weights; I find their normal
weight far too heavy. I use Source Code Pro Extra Light (in Emacs and the
terminal, on OS X) on my low-DPI display and it's pretty good.

------
znpy
In my emacs setup, I use Hermit (a font for programmers, by a programmer)

[https://pcaro.es/p/hermit/](https://pcaro.es/p/hermit/)

~~~
otis_inf
For programmer art that looks not bad at all!

------
distantsounds
No Love for ProFont here. I can't get away from using it.

[http://tobiasjung.name/profont/](http://tobiasjung.name/profont/)

------
jwr
Good, but not as good as a) Input Mono Narrow and b) Inconsolata.

------
ithinkso
I hate that 'i' glyph but otherwise looks nice. I'm more interested in
editor's colorscheme in example though. Really nice, anyone has some
information?

------
piker
I'm trying this out. It looks really sweet thus far.

Thanks for your contribution. I think you'd be surprised how much of an affect
your work will have on the folks who adopt it.

------
Plishar
I'm not a fan of the Trebuchet- style lowercase 'i' with the unnecessary
curved hook on the bottom. Or the design of zero.

I'll stick with Consolas.

------
oofabz
I am partial to Luxi Mono myself:

[http://frammish.org/luxi.png](http://frammish.org/luxi.png)

~~~
dvirsky
I really don't like the font personally, but you know, can't argue with taste.
I'm curious though - you're using Geany for working with Go? What level of
support does it have?

~~~
oofabz
Geany doesn't support Go out of the box, but you can configure it to have
excellent support. In the preferences, you can tell it the "go build"
commands, and it will be able to build & run your project in Geany's
integrated terminal and attach gdb for debugging. Also in the preferences you
can tell it the format of go error messages, which allows it to highlight
lines with compile errors.

------
michaelcampbell
The 0 reminds me a bit of the the Jacksonesque Eye of Sauron. I'm not sure if
that's good or bad, really.

------
wnevets
I just the default font for sublime text. I've never found a "source code"
font worth switching to,

------
forgotusername2
i really love ProggyCleanTTSZ can't see myself switching specially for a font
called "Hack"

------
kenOfYugen
Enjoy using it in my terminal and sublime text editor. I slightly prefer it
over Manaco/Menlo ..

------
izzle49
might just be me, but looks identical to Deja Vu Sans mono for me on windows

------
jevgeni
I'm reading "if" as "lf"...

------
PSeitz
Someone can compare it to sourcecode pro?

------
briandear
I'm surprised no one has mentioned Comic Sans! It's my goto font for all of my
coding needs.

------
snehesht
try Droid Sans Mono

~~~
mih
Not much love here for Droid family it appears. Droid Sans Mono has been my go
to monospace font for years now on different platforms. Ideal fonts are
subjective, but this font is most comfortable to my eye on both shell and
editors when antialiasing is turned on. Strangely enough I find Noto Sans
which is derived from the same family less pleasing.

------
plicense
Thanks, but I will still stick with Monaco.

